# USB microphone and windows 8



## dideegeek (May 24, 2013)

I used to be able to use my USB mic with XP. My USB mic does not seem to work with win8. I am trying to record a script thru Neuroprogrammer 3 and nothing is happening. Does this mean I have to buy a new mic that is compatible with win8?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

In device manager is there a yellow ! showing up? Most likely it would be drivers. Check the hardware vendor and see if there are updated drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of the USB Mic? Go to the manufacturers support/download drivers site and find your model and see if they have a driver for Windows 8.


----------

